# My Problem



## BigGameHunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Forgive me,  but Im a little embarrassed by this.  This is my first time to put this out.


Since I was young Ive often been known to eat only once a day.  I get very hungry, but the thought of eating something makes me physically sick.  Its wierd, Im hungry at breakfast and lunch but usually skip them and can go all day with no food without trying. Dinner is often the only meal I eat.   Sometimes it because Im very buisy,  but alot of the time if I ate someting I would throw it back up, I know better than to try and eat.   Oh, I do love food and have a relatively clean diet when I eat.  


No known health issues, 6'2" 240 not fat + in shape.  Weight lifter since teens 41 this month.

I was a D1 wrestler in college and I think  cutting weight fucked up my eating habits.

The last doctor I talked to about this said to drink water?  I drink alot of water.

HELP


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 18, 2012)

I get so hungry sometimes that I don't get hungry anymore, or get nauseous feeling. Water helps break through hunger for me then I can eat. However, it is not healthy in the least to eat one big meal a day, it's taxing on your heart. Gotta make yourself eat something small.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2012)

Please take this constructively and do something about it...

Your problem is most likely psychological.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Please take this constructively and do something about it...
> 
> Your problem is most likely psychological.



Who has the answer? A doc, shrink?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 18, 2012)

There are a few hormone tests, but you don't sound like you're dying, try starting with drinking some raw eggs in the morning to start off, add a protein drink later, build up your appetite, it will boostnyour metabolism also. But your family doctor can run some prelim tests...do you get anxious about not eating or missing meals? Does it stress you out?


----------



## SAD (Oct 18, 2012)

Not picking on you Christosterone, but the guy says he can't eat in the morning because he is nauseated, and you recommend pounding raw eggs and then a protein shake?  Lol.  Bad idea for many reasons (did you know that there is an anti-nutrient in raw eggs that decreases biotin levels in the body and that there is more bioavailable protein from a cooked egg than a raw egg?  google that shit, it's a fact).

BGH, I was also a college wrestler and then went on to fight MMA for a little while, then got deployed and lived off of an MRE and lickies/chewies every three days, so I know exactly why you would think that that would fuck your eating habits all up.  I agree that that may have something to do with it, but I'm also with POB in that it is very likely psychological.  Go see a psychologist about it (not a psychiatrist, they will just recommend drugs).


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 18, 2012)

I can completely relate.  When I am trying to gain a lot of the time I have to look at eating like taking medicine or being in a chugging contest.  It gets better after a few weeks of forcing it.  One thing that has helped is eating a few carbs early in the morning no matter what.  It seems to get things rolling and once the seal is broken I do better for the rest of the day.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Chris no it doesnt stress me out but I do get the shakes and feel weak at times

Ill look into a psychologist, thanks for the help. Is my relationship with my psychologist private?  Does the privacy extend beyond HIPPAs authority?  Im no pillar of the community by any means but I dont need any BS from a very well meaning Xwife if you know what Im saying.

Thanks again.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 18, 2012)

Sad, the antinutrient you refer to is a protein called avidin, yes it binds to biotin, but one has to consume many (20 roughly) a day before you start becoming biotin deficient. A few each morning and you won't ever have a problem, the daily requirement is very low and a whole bunch of foods contain biotin, intestinal flora also make it, and your body even recycles biotin. If his diet was just raw eggs, he could be in trouble. People have made a mountain out of a mole hill with this issue, because frankly, one would have to be quite committed to make themselves biotin deficient. And yes, he did say he gets nauseous, which is why I suggested quick ideas, not something he has to stand in front of and cook and think about it before be eats. If it was just a psych problem, starting with little snacks and working up after identifying problem would be the way one would go.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 18, 2012)

They are 100 percent confidential and CANNOT give anybody your records. Shit, I have to see one and they say that the only thing that they will tell is if you are saying that you're kill yourself. Mine said he wouldn't even say that as long as I told him, even though I'm not going to him for anything like that. Find a cool guy or that you can relate with and they work wonders.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 18, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Chris no it doesnt stress me out but I do get the shakes and feel weak at times
> 
> Ill look into a psychologist, thanks for the help. Is my relationship with my psychologist private?  Does the privacy extend beyond HIPPAs authority?  Im no pillar of the community by any means but I dont need any BS from a very well meaning Xwife if you know what Im saying.
> 
> Thanks again.



Yes, you can ask the psych beforehand, but usually they can only say something if you say you intend on hurting someone or yourself, I gotta take a class in that before rounds every semester. Most quality psychologists will have a confidentiality notice or agreement they make you sign before starting, so you would have a chance to read the "rules"

Have you gotten blood work done? This sounds like you have a strong sympathetic reaction (shakes and weak) do you sweat when it happens, ever vomited or just nausea?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2012)

I used to be this way for years for fear of being fat but once I started training serious, I did my research and now I can't go past 2 1/2 hrs without my body wanting food...I just eat small amounts. It is definitely a mental thing. I hope you work it out. But like the rest said, start with something small in the morning...1/3 or 1/2 cup of cream of rice, it doesn't fuck with your stomach.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Blood is good, no issues there.  No vomiting or sweats. Its I think its mental man, stress has alot to do with it as I give it some serious thought. 

My sister said she thinks its stress and gave me a xanex one day, it was a small dose and I only took a little bite of it and it mellowed me out.  She thinks they are panic attacks, and that the real problem is not food, she has simular issues stressing about stuff.  I should probably go to a shrink here pretty soon but pride is a MF though Im dreading it.

Ill work on it.  Thanks fellas.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 19, 2012)

Good luck Big Game,
Sorry can't contribute much on this one....I eat...too much.  I wonder if it could be as simple as retraining your body with very small amounts of food until you could stomach more?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Its all good Ill get it done thanks


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 19, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Its all good Ill get it done thanks



Just think what kind of gains you're gonna make once you're able to get the calories you need into your blood? When I was released from prison some yrs ago it was mandated that I get psych counseling. I was/am taking psych meds so I needed to transition to the outs.
I still see a Dr for one on one counseling twice/month and see a psych once/month to write my scripts. Its not a weakness brother. I'm much more relaxed and easy going. Still angry...just don't act on it as often. 
Careful with the benzos. Xanax, klonapin and others are addictive. I don't take narcotics. I take effexor xl, wellbutrin xr and seroquel. Good luck, brother.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 19, 2012)

I feel ya man, If you do go for anxiety, Buspar is wonderful, non drowsy nonaddictive anxiolytic, stay up bro, were here. Or shit, go hunting more, I'm down


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 19, 2012)

Smoke weed recreationally. You'll have no problems eating...maybe problems doing everything else. If you're anti-drug, (God bless your resolve) try morning sex. I'm always hungry after I get a nut. Other than that, everyone has given solid advice. Shrink isn't bad if your insurance will cover it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Just think what kind of gains you're gonna make once you're able to get the calories you need into your blood? When I was released from prison some yrs ago it was mandated that I get psych counseling. I was/am taking psych meds so I needed to transition to the outs.
> I still see a Dr for one on one counseling twice/month and see a psych once/month to write my scripts. Its not a weakness brother. I'm much more relaxed and easy going. Still angry...just don't act on it as often.
> Careful with the benzos. Xanax, klonapin and others are addictive. I don't take narcotics. I take effexor xl, wellbutrin xr and seroquel. Good luck, brother.



If I ate right Id be 300 lbs.  Im looking forward to fixing it.


----------



## PFM (Oct 19, 2012)

240lbs you certainly are not wasting away. The body is the adaptable mechanism known. Train your self to eat small bits, on time. Start with something you really like. Eat a few more bites over weeks until you train yourself to requite that intake of food. In time you'll turn bites into meals.

Examples: Playing sports and swimming we were always on a empty stomach for practice or games. I pushed that more then once and sick and tossed my cookies everytime. When I got working for a living and wanted 6 meals it meant training right after I ate a full meal.....in a few weeks I was eating and squatting 425 for reps 10 minutes later. I made myself adapt.

My GF was just like you. Our eating as a couple was whacked and she was getting into the gym scene with me and needed some more calories. She fought tooth and nail, then gave in.....she now eats 3-4 times a day and feels better then ever.

I started this game at 12, I would wake up and est cereal first thing. I still HAVE to eat first thing, hell man I am hungry in the night my body runs so fast. I can cut, no cardio just adjusting my intake and timing of food.

Eat couple bites (never miss that "meal")......crawl, walk, run.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Gracias amigos


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 9, 2012)

UPDATE

Thanks guys BBen, POB, CFM, OENO, all of you.

Went to a shrink for a couple of visits.  Its definately mental.  She said she is not going to entertain meds until I can balance out my blood sugar and metabolism.  She thinks the lack of food may be contributing to the anxiety.

Turns out it has nothing to do with wrestling or cutting weight.  When I was a kid I had to go live at a foster home and was fucked with by my foster mom for eating too much.  Its funny to this day I will catch myself getting food in the store or even at home and I will hide it in my hand next to my legg.  She has given me some things to try that seem to be working.  A little Bro science (SAD) and Christosterone science.  Thanks guys.  Im not eating much more but I am eating in the mornings small steps but its working.


----------



## g0re (Nov 9, 2012)

Try drinking an ensure or boost plus in the morning with whatever small meal u eat, shit got tons of carbs and protein and what not.....

That should give your body enough to get going in the morning....

Works for me


----------

